

Detroit Lives - the unseen story - rmason
http://www.palladiumboots.com/exploration/detroit

======
rmason
I'm a proud fifth generation Detroiter. This is the story that does not get
told.

There are big opportunities for enterpreneurs along with even bigger risks.
Like the guy in the video says, "where is else is a 24 year old going to be
handed a nine story building?"

